# What Sex is My Orchid?



## Cole 78 (Dec 25, 2018)

@Graceface






























































Sorry about the bad pics, these were taken in a hurry. I'm planning on fattening him/her up to better define the segments on the abdomen, then I will take some pics.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks female to me. The color band can take a few days, up to a week after the molt to L4 to become clear.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 25, 2018)

@Graceface I fattened her up to get better pics of her abdominal segments. Does she still look like a female? I sure hope she is...


----------



## Graceface (Dec 25, 2018)

When I zoom in on the color band, it looks green. I would give it a few days, though. The only true test is time.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 25, 2018)

Graceface said:


> When I zoom in on the color band, it looks green. I would give it a few days, though. The only true test is time.


Ok thank you so much! I am 99% positive it's a female since in person the color brand is super bright green, my camera just doesn't pick it up. I also count 6 segments in the abdomen. Also, I PM'ed you.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 25, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


>


Twerk it!


----------



## Nicole (Dec 26, 2018)

I would say it is a male due to the lack of V notch on very last segment. Time will tell, hope it does turn out female for you!


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 26, 2018)

Another factor that makes me think it's a female: it's already larger than max size of a male.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 26, 2018)

@Cole 78 my dude!

Your photos are excellent. Man!

Hey, we need macros on our cameras to take photos like this, right?


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 26, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @Cole 78 my dude!
> 
> Your photos are excellent. Man!
> 
> Hey, we need macros on our cameras to take photos like this, right?


Thanks lol. These are some of my worst pics, I have my better pics in my journal in mantid photos.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 26, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Thanks lol. These are some of my worst pics, I have my better pics in my journal in mantid photos.


No, I know that. But, your level of photo quality is higher than most you see in posts. Is it a macro lens that allows that, or manual operation? I dont know about photography, just have a skim off the top level of understanding.


----------



## Nicole (Dec 26, 2018)

I still find that the V notch is the best way to sex, but here is a helpful graphic.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 26, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> No, I know that. But, your level of photo quality is higher than most you see in posts. Is it a macro lens that allows that, or manual operation? I dont know about photography, just have a skim off the top level of understanding.


Well there is quite a bit to getting good pictures. The number one thing, even before a good camera is, *lighting. * If you have the best $10,000  camera, without 3-4 lamps, your a goner. My level of photo quality is higher than most because of A. Lighting. B. Experience C.Skill D. A OK camera (believe it or not my camera setup is about as cheap as it gets in the macro photography world ) E. A very high optical zoom F. A clip on x2.5 macro lens (not a DSLR macro lens, mine is a point and shoot) G. Lighting H. Lighting I. Lighting J. Lighting

Lol yeah lighting is key. Also I have crazy insane optical zoom reaching x65 and I have additional digital zoom reaching x210. It can get very clear footage of the MOON! The Raynox DCR-250 macro lens is more like a beefed up magnifying glass, it crispers my photos and gives some added zoom. Also, I got some skillz. Lol. PM if you want to know my setup or anything else.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 26, 2018)

Nicole said:


> I still find that the V notch is the best way to sex, but here is a helpful graphic.
> 
> View attachment 11845


But her collar is green, meaning she is probably female? I will take pics when she reaches L5 to double check.


----------



## Nicole (Dec 26, 2018)

The collar color can change which is why I don’t base my sexing decision on that. The V notch on the last segment (the segment labeled “1” in your picture) does not change and it is only present in females. It can be very difficult to see with the younger instars. Here’s a photo of one of mine at L3-L4, horrible photo quality unlike yours, but you can still clearly see a V notch which I don’t see in your photos.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 26, 2018)

Oh, OK... well I’m gonna take some pics at L5 to confirm, once she/he becomes L5 that is. Thanks.


----------

